# My 150 gallon tank set up



## Bruce_S (Jul 26, 2012)

Sweet!

Love that craggy driftwood in the center. This is an awesome shape for a tank, IMHO - deep, both vertically and horizontally, it gives you lots of room to layer plants and fish. (Though I'm sure it needs some healthy lights to keep things growing all the way down to that substrate!)

What kind of flooring is that beast on? That's my prime worry when I drool over these boxes at PetSmart.

~Bruce


----------



## Dedickjr (Aug 14, 2013)

My house is on a concrete slab out here in Florida. Ya she weights quite a bit.


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

Very pretty! I like the wood lying on its side on the left with the sword behind it. Very natural. 

I'm setting up a tank this same size so I'm always interested in how others do it.


----------

